# C++ für Symbian



## Sathie (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Tutorial zur Programmierung mit VC++ für Symbian-Geräte. Kennt jemand eines?  

Grüße
Sathie


----------



## Kachelator (12. Februar 2004)

AllTheWeb hat mir das hier aufgetischt: http://blader.amway-germany.de/?site=Handy 
Hoffe, es hilft. Schon mal AllTheWeb oder Google probiert?


----------



## Sathie (12. Februar 2004)

*Symbian Tutorial für C++*

Durch das googlen bin unter anderem hier gelandet. Extra registriert, um mal eine Frage zu stellen, in der Hoffnung, daß dabei auch etwas herauskommt. 

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, Kachelator, der Link enthält leider nicht viel, was man mit dem originalen SDK nicht auch bekommt. Was ich suche, ist wohl eher eine Einführung in die Symbian lib. Die MfC kenne ich recht gut, aber hier finde ich mich nicht zurecht. Ein Tutorial nach dem Motto, " wie schreibe ich ein Hello World und vielleicht noch ein zwei andere Dinge" ist der einfachste Zugang zu einem neuen Medium, finde ich. Kennt jemand sowas? 
Sonst muß es eben der harte Weg sein: Ausprobieren :-/ 

Grüße
Sathie


----------



## Kachelator (12. Februar 2004)

> Sonst muß es eben der harte Weg sein: Ausprobieren :-/


  Da sagst du was! Tut mir leid, dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Februar 2004)

*Re: Symbian Tutorial für C++*



> _Original geschrieben von Sathie _
> *Durch das googlen bin unter anderem hier gelandet. Extra registriert, um mal eine Frage zu stellen, in der Hoffnung, daß dabei auch etwas herauskommt.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe, Kachelator, der Link enthält leider nicht viel, was man mit dem originalen SDK nicht auch bekommt. Was ich suche, ist wohl eher eine Einführung in die Symbian lib. Die MfC kenne ich recht gut, aber hier finde ich mich nicht zurecht. Ein Tutorial nach dem Motto, " wie schreibe ich ein Hello World und vielleicht noch ein zwei andere Dinge" ist der einfachste Zugang zu einem neuen Medium, finde ich. Kennt jemand sowas?
> ...



@ Sathie: 
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir beschäftigt sich sehr stark mit C++ Programmierung für Symbian OS, ich werde ihn mal anhauen.

Ein Tip habe ich aber noch für dich:
Soviel ich weiss läuft Symbian auch auf Nokia. Nokia bietet eine für J2ME Programmierung starke Developer Plattform an, ich kann mir gut vorstellen das dort auch C++ informationen zu finden sein werden.

Nokia Symbian Infos:
http://www.wirelessdevnet.com/devzones/nokia/symbian.html
da sind auch APIs zum Download usw
http://portals.devx.com/Nokia/Door/6560#symbian
http://www.forum.nokia.com/main/1,6566,034-4,00.html
usw


----------



## Sathie (18. Februar 2004)

*Nachfrage*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich habe alles gründlich durchforstet, aber es war nur mäßig erfolgreich. Immerhin bin nun schon so weit, daß ich Label einfügen kann. ;-/
Im Moment versuche ich mich (erfolglos) an Buttons. Dazu habe ich nun leider noch überhaupt kein Beispiel finden können. Wie war das mit Deinem Kollegen, Christian, hast Du was herausfinden können? Ich bin noch immer dankbar für alles, was helfen könnte. 
Eigentlich wollte ich in 10 Tagen nur eine (Hintergrund) Anbindung an einen Server schreiben(das HMI machen andere), aber wenn ich nicht mal einen Button zustande bringe... das sieht nicht gut aus.  

Grüße
Sathie


----------

